# Vacation Request Issues



## Sisyphus (Dec 27, 2019)

I have talked to two dbo's who put their request in for time off and in mytime the request shows as "pending" for them, while no request at all shows up for the leader who is to approve it so it sometimes gets auto denied. Any suggestions?


----------



## Captain Orca (Dec 27, 2019)

Cover all bases.  Meet with the ETL and explain.  Meet with the HR ETL and explain.  Tell, don't ask, them you/they need the time off and you/they need an immediate confirmation.  Be absolutely certain you document everything.  Date, day, time, location, dialog, responses and confirmations.  Take out your note pad and accurately write down EVERYTHING THEY SAY then get some coffee and relax.


----------



## Yetive (Dec 27, 2019)

Ask the HRTM to make sure the TL has access to their requests.  No reason they wouldn't get them if they have access.  @JAShands?


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Dec 27, 2019)

Always tell your etl that you had put a request for time off in.


----------



## JAShands (Dec 28, 2019)

HR can modify who gets what request dropped in to their mailbox. Position titles do mean something here - I can’t approve the FBTL to approve my PTO request, not that I’ve tried.. But if you’re GM all of the GM Leaders (TL and ETL) will have access to your time off requests, vacation pay outs, and punch corrections. If they can view them but they don’t have the approve button showing (this does happen occasionally) they can try again later. Usually when this happens there was a recent change to the request status. Another approved could’ve clicked approve or deny, or corporate has locked the request out to move it to auto-denied so the schedule can start populating.

At my store we tell everyone requests must be made a minimum of three weeks in advance, and can be made for up to 6 months. This gives the Leaders a couple of opportunities to get on a computer and see the request. We also utilize the monthly planner books to keep track of who has what weekend off. Not all of the Leaders know how to pull the time off calendar, but they all can write a name in a book. This helps to make sure that we still have a minimum amount of people to staff the store.

Leaders only have until early Monday to approve any time off requests for the schedule about to be written.


----------



## Planosss enraged (Dec 28, 2019)

JAShands said:


> HR can modify who gets what request dropped in to their mailbox. Position titles do mean something here - I can’t approve the FBTL to approve my PTO request, not that I’ve tried.. But if you’re GM all of the GM Leaders (TL and ETL) will have access to your time off requests, vacation pay outs, and punch corrections. If they can view them but they don’t have the approve button showing (this does happen occasionally) they can try again later. Usually when this happens there was a recent change to the request status. Another approved could’ve clicked approve or deny, or corporate has locked the request out to move it to auto-denied so the schedule can start populating.
> 
> At my store we tell everyone requests must be made a minimum of three weeks in advance, and can be made for up to 6 months. This gives the Leaders a couple of opportunities to get on a computer and see the request. We also utilize the monthly planner books to keep track of who has what weekend off. Not all of the Leaders know how to pull the time off calendar, but they all can write a name in a book. This helps to make sure that we still have a minimum amount of people to staff the store.
> 
> Leaders only have until early Monday to approve any time off requests for the schedule about to be written.


That’s not how any one of this works.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Dec 28, 2019)

Planosss said:


> That’s not how any one of this works.


Dependable on your store & access level that your SD gives you.


----------



## JAShands (Dec 28, 2019)

Planosss said:


> That’s not how any one of this works.


That’s only exactly how it works. For at least the better part of the last decade.


----------



## JAShands (Dec 28, 2019)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> Dependable on your store & access level that your SD gives you.


As an HRE I can modify approvers as well 😉


----------

